# Question for Jerry. 12-14-19



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Question for Jerry. I'm getting tired of casting jigs for yellow perch and only catching one now and then. We can't buy minnows around here, and not good for trapping minnows. Can yellow perch be caught with store bought worms on a Mono home made double bottom rig? I would like to bait up, sit in SUV and wait for a bite. Using small circle hooks hoping they will hook them self. Be fishing in the rain this morning. Getting lazy/ fishing with all work picked out.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Other than catfish, have you had any luck using circle hooks with freshwater fish? Just curious...


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CoolDude said:


> Other than catfish, have you had any luck using circle hooks with freshwater fish? Just curious...


I've had a little luck with circles with perch. But I don't use bait much, so I can't say if they are the best hooks to use. I fish lures most of the time. Now circle hooks are great for salt water fish. I know that for sure. I caught and released about 12 crappie this morning. But no yellow perch. Crappie caught with lures. Also a few small bass.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

andypat said:


> Question for Jerry. I'm getting tired of casting jigs for yellow perch and only catching one now and then. We can't buy minnows around here, and not good for trapping minnows. Can yellow perch be caught with store bought worms on a Mono home made double bottom rig? I would like to bait up, sit in SUV and wait for a bite. Using small circle hooks hoping they will hook them self. Be fishing in the rain this morning. Getting lazy/ fishing with all work picked out.


They will hit worms but You will probably catch more bluegills/pumpkinseeds fishing worms stationary on the bottom. Try tipping your plastics with a really small piece of worm or night crawler. I have never had a lot of success using circle hooks for still fishing. Even with minnows, they seem to swallow the circle hooks and are gut hooked as badly as with standard "J" hooks. Try the 2 1/2" Gulp minnows with a slow retrieve either on a jig head or an unweighted hook. I have caught a boat load of neds using the small gulp minnows jigged or retrieved slowly across the bottom on jigs, "J" and circle hooks but they will not hit them much at all fished stationary on the bottom. I use a home tied double rig baited with plastics or gulp for them with either a 1/32 oz. heads or just plain hooks with no weight


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

That is the exact rig we used in FL. I still have my one rod still with that rig on. Going to use it with minnows when the yellow perch show up.


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

Jerry, nice rig. What knot are you using on the drops?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Jerry you could sell that rig to people like me that don't know how to tie rigs. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Openboat: It is a knot that I came up with. A friend, Joe Yack, tried to teach me how to tie a dropper knot that Mike Benjamin taught him. I never could get the hang of tying it so I experimented a little and came up with this one. 

Andy: I have a bunch that I tied up on heavier line to sell years ago or can make them up on whatever pound test you want for $1.00 each plus postage but I have a detailed drawing on my el cheapo web site on how to tie it. All it takes is a little patience and practice and anyone can tie their own. 

https://jlnorris.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=111681197

Creeks are frozen over up here so I am going to have to hit the Susquehanna.


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

smile
Thanks Jerry. I’ll be giving it a try. Maybe that’s a five-turn surgeon’s knot? 
All the best,


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I could use five rigs in what ever pound test you use for perch. That would last me the rest of my fishing life.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Yes, it is basically a five turn surgeons loop knot. Seems to hold well and doesn't slip if moistened and pulled tight. If you experience it slipping, go to six or eight turns through the loop.

Andy, I have either eight or 12 lb. fluorocarbon that I have been using for leaders. Which would you prefer? Perch aren't leader shy. On my old rigs I used anywhere from 20 to 40 lb. mono and caught fish.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

If anyone is interested, I also have a couple of "How To" articles on yellow perch fishing in the blog section of my web site:

https://jlnorris.webs.com/apps/blog/

These photos are from March 7, 2009. All these fish were caught jigging one of my 3/4 oz. silver blade baits:


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Jerry Norris said:


> Yes, it is basically a five turn surgeons loop knot. Seems to hold well and doesn't slip if moistened and pulled tight. If you experience it slipping, go to six or eight turns through the loop.
> 
> Andy, I have either eight or 12 lb. fluorocarbon that I have been using for leaders. Which would you prefer? Perch aren't leader shy. On my old rigs I used anywhere from 20 to 40 lb. mono and caught fish.


I'll take the 12 lb Jerry. Thanks! You have my address, right?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Jerry, that was a good catch you had that day. That picture smells like the Susky River to me. LOL!


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Yes, those were from the Susquehanna, and yes, I still have your address. I'll get them to you after Christmas. What size hook, #2 or #4?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Jerry Norris said:


> Yes, those were from the Susquehanna, and yes, I still have your address. I'll get them to you after Christmas. What size hook, #2 or #4?


What ever hook size you like for perch fishing is OK with me.


----------

